# No Overnighting, Blessing in Disguise



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

As we drove towards the pier, late on Friday night, there were new 'No Overnighting' and no MHs parked anywhere. It was after eight o'clock and we needed somehwere to stay for the night. It was Co. Galway and that's all I'm prepared to say. The prospect of a pint in the pub and some live trad music and set dancing was beginning to fade as we left the village looking for an alternative.

We drove down a small road, which got narrower and narrower as we went along. We knew we would be coming to the sea soon enough and fingers were crossed that there would be somewhere nice to park. The grass in the middle of the road was getting wider, we were brushing up against fuschia and honeysuckle bushes. We reached the sea and a gate with the dreaded 'Private Property' sign. Turning was tight and the map was beginning to lack the detail we needed at this stage.

A nifty eighteen point turn and we drove back up the road, planning to get back to the main road and try further on. We came to a junction and dithered about left or right.

We choose the road not previously taken and drove for about four miles. Again the road grew narrower and the hedges brushed the sides. Tension was beginning to creep into the cab. Then we saw what we needed, a parking place on a causeway with water on both sides and the sun going down. We made another wonderful discovery, which turned out to be one of the nicest places we have ever been to in Ireland. We went to bed with the blinds open and there was still light in the sky at twelve midnight, out to the left of our view. At about three in the morning I woke up and the sun was coming up to the right and I wondered how much darkness there had actually been. 

There were beaches, little coves, ponds and lots of different bird species and the only sounds for the two days were the birds and insects. We have found a little piece of heaven. 

As we passed by the pier of our original destination we saluted the unwelcoming signs that forced us to drive a bit further. 
Just for now I'm going to keep the location a secret! I think you might just understand why!

Ca


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Ca. Nice story but we are concerned about the growing number of these signs in Ireland. A favourite place of ours in Fermanagh has just had some signs erected, I spoke to the Council but they are not interested in discussing it, Alan.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Sounds wonderful. You describe it so well. Always nice to find a new gem like that. 

We are on east coast in Greenore. It is quite beautiful too. Just a few people strolling on waterfront and a few hopeful anglers wetting their lines. 

Happy to be here


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

LPDrifter said:


> Sounds wonderful. You describe it so well. Always nice to find a new gem like that.
> 
> We are on east coast in Greenore. It is quite beautiful too. Just a few people strolling on waterfront and a few hopeful anglers wetting their lines.
> 
> Happy to be here


Greenore is a really nice spot. I have never stayed there in the van. Carlingford Lough must be looking beautiful in this weather. Enjoy.
Have you visited 'Food for Thought' restaurant in Carlingford? Would recommend it.

Ca


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Brake at Blackrock on the coast at Dundalk does the best steak and chips I've ever eaten, simple and fab. Sea views as you eat if you sit upstairs. Parking is not easy though especially for an overnight stay, Alan.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Ireland*

Hello CaGreg

Your spot sounds just lovely!!

We will being touring Ireland for about 4 weeks in Sept/Oct this year. Any info you have or ideas as to where to look/contact re wild camping/cl's would be much appreciated.

NeilandDebs


----------

